# Problems getting Postfix and Dovecot SASL working



## tastech (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi folks,

Have installed Postfix and Dovecot from ports.  Want to run only secure using Dovecot for SSL.

*C*onfigs are as follows*:*


```
server3# dovecot -n
# 2.0.18: /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
# OS: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386
auth_mechanisms = plain login
listen = *
mail_location = mbox:~/mail:INBOX=/var/mail/%u
passdb {
  driver = passwd
}
protocols = imap pop3
service auth {
  unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/auth {
    group = postfix
    mode = 0666
    user = postfix
  }
}
service imap-login {
  inet_listener imaps {
    port = 993
    ssl = yes
  }
}
service pop3-login {
  inet_listener pop3s {
    ssl = yes
  }
}
ssl_cert = </etc/ssl/certs/dovecot.pem
ssl_key = </etc/ssl/private/dovecot.pem
userdb {
  driver = passwd
}
server3# postfix -n
postfix: illegal option -- n
postfix: fatal: usage: postfix [-c config_dir] [-Dv] command
server3# postconf -n
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
debugger_command = PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5
html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
inet_protocols = ipv4
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
myhostname = server3.xxxxxxxx.net.au
mynetworks_style = host
myorigin = $myhostname
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous noplaintext
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/certs/xxxxxxx_server.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/private/privkey.pem
smtpd_use_tls = yes
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
```

Trouble is Postfix complains with

```
postfix/smtpd[2564]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
```
Any thoughts appreciated.


----------

